# sub 10 lb commuter?



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got a broken Scattante cfr sl frame (I know- not that cool, but pretty light). 
a broken Look hsc5 carbon fork 
carbon repair skills

Seems I may be able to build it up ridiculously light for commuting/singlespeed without a lot of cost...

other current parts- 

fetish cycles carbon post
bontrager rxl saddle
ritchey wcs stem
random DEDA brand bars
2008 force crankset

For total weight weenie purposes I would install reynolds dv46t w. s3 tufos- something else slightly heavier the rest of the time

thoughts? Keep in mind this is entirely just for fun. Also, I realize that's not currently likely to be under 10, I just wanted your attentions.

Only thing I will need to buy is new brakes/levers


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Do it!
I'd love to see the results. I'm planning a similar project but I'll start with non broken stuff 

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

there's just a 1.5" chunk missing out of the drive side chainstay... no big deal


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like a trip to the ER in the making. A new (or different) frame is most likely a good start.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been racing/riding on frames that I've repaired all year.

My good friend just got 2nd in a big cx race today on one that I repaired a seat stay on...

also-

A-Magazine: The Bike That Won the Dirt Bag

once had a completely smashed top tube... now has a few crit podiums, a couple road races, two gravel wins on some very bumpy courses and another 2k or so of mixed mileage on it.



I'm not building this 'cause I'm broke and can't afford a different frame. I'm building it because I fell into the frame and thought it might be fun. The safety aspect of it isn't even on the radar- it will be safe.

Or did you mean that the Scattante is just such a pos that it's likely to break somewhere unrelated to the repair?


Now, back to the fun stuff (and sorry for the sort of harsh response)...

My Look 585 currently has 6700 Ultegra brakes on it and the rest of the build is 7800. I suppose I should probably upgrade the brakes on that bike and move those ultegra brakes to this. 

I do have an extra 6600 rear derailleur here- I'll have to think about how much weight it would really add to go 1x9 or 10.

I've recently ordered a new camera, will post pictures of the broken frame/fork as soon as it shows up.


----------



## Kinetic (Dec 8, 2011)

Be awesome if you could make it sub 10lb but I would get a new frame. A broken one will be no good.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

make it a singlespeed? fenders?


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

You should try to get it down pretty low.


----------

